# Interlocking crochet......



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.angelfire.com/oh/crochethook/patts/intrlck.html
Pattern link for my first afghan


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

It is very pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, I have never seen that pattern before, interesting. How would you rate the level of difficulty?


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I love this! Great job!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow they are georgeous!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this! Really beautiful job on the afghan. Interlocking crochet, huh? I think I'll give it a try! And it looks great on both sides! Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like that!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice, very unique!!! Finally a crocheted afghan that isn't a granny square!!!!


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Where can I buy the book? Interlocking Crochet


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the border. It is very interesting. Do you design it?


----------



## lilsis (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.interlockingcrochet.com/crochet-blog.html

this is their website - looking forward to giving it a try myself!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

How interesting. Now on my to do list. Edith


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

O M G, how cool I've never seen anything like this. Beautiful!! I'll give it a try.
Thanks so much. : )


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The afghans are just beautiful. I've never heard of interlocking crochet. I'm going to have to try it. I really like the results!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful !!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful---looks difficult!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

They are both so beautiful and wonder how hard they were to do or time consuming? The red one reminded me of a sofa throw that I forgot all about untill I saw yours...HmmmI wonder now what happened to it. Now I could remake it like your red one. Very handsome indeed.


----------



## interlockingcrochet (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for including my book. I believe interlocking crochet began in England where it is called intermesh or double filet crochet. I originally learned about 20+ years ago from James Walters and Sylvia Cosh, both internationally known crochet innovators. I experimented with the technique for almost 20 years before the book. At www.InterlockingCrochet.com there are corrections to the book instructions, free patterns and free videos to help any one that prefers to see the technique demonstrated. If anyone has any questions about the technique or patterns, I'd be happy to help.
By the way, I love what you did with your afghans. That's the nice thing about sharing your skills, everyone gets to enjoy and benefit from your work. Good job!
Tanis


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

I visited your video tutorials and can't wait to give this a try. You have beautiful patterns in your book. So nice of you to stop by!


----------



## interlockingcrochet (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks. I'm a little new at forums so sometimes I need a little help to do things like post pictures, etc. But I'm learning and it is really great to meet crocheters from all over.
Tanis


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

The instructions are very easy to follow and the book has lots of pictures. Since I had done this technique before it was not hard at all.
Give it a try,

Patti


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely work! It must have taken you along time to do.


----------

